# Algea Spreading Like Wildfire



## algeamagnet (Jul 3, 2005)

Okay here is all the info I can give you.My algea problem is in my 10g. I'm not quite sure what type it is. It is growing on my Wisteria. It is black and kinda webby(if thats a word). It almost looks like mold. When I do a water change I try to wipe as much off as possible. Some will come off into a black slimy clump. I gravel vac all that I can get but it keeps coming back. Tank has been running since February. I have 18watts of lighting. Those screw in spiral bulbs.I do a 50% water change once a week. Lights are on for 10-12 hours a day. I do not have CO2. There are 6 plants in there. I test water weekly.
Ammonia~0
Nitrites~0
Nitrates~less than 5
PH~7.2
GH~80
KH~60
I have dosed with Plant Gro but it made no difference. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to give as much info as possible.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems that you are describing two types of algae, maybe BBA & BGA. Take a look at the algaefinder to see if you can ID it. The AF will also have the coarse of action you need to take.

6 plants... Add more, this will help soak up nutrients that the algae feed on.

Nitrates -5... Raise it closer to 10ppm using Seachem nitrogen. Also get yourself a phosphate (P04) test kit and keep it at around 1ppm.

No C02... Then use Seachem Excel for a carbon source.

Plant Grow... Make sure it contains the proper nutrients, the plants need both micro & macro nutrients.


----------



## algeamagnet (Jul 3, 2005)

I have two types of plant gro. One is NPK and the other has iron, manganese, zinc, boron, copper and molybdate. I checked the algea finder and I'm just not sure. I would lean towards BBA. Oh yes, I have an otocinclus in there but I don't think he will ever get a grip on the situation.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The plant gro with the zinc, boron, iron etc in it is the one. 

BBA is tough to get rid of, try to get as much off by hand as possible. If you can hook up some DIY C02, which will help a great deal. Get your N03/P04 in-balance also.

Otto's will not eat BBA, they are better with brown algaes. SAE's will eat it (new growth only) but get to big for 10G tank.


----------



## algeamagnet (Jul 3, 2005)

Okay, I'll see what I can get geared up and keep you updated. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds good


----------

